# 60cm Minimalist Iwagumi - 6 months old



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my new favourite tank on here! It's so simple and attractive. I haven't seen anything from you that I didn't like.

Is that E. acicularis or E. parvula?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice tank george can we get some stats?


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

man thats some awsome photography.. hats off to you..


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, guys.

There's a full journal here, if you're interested -

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=12095

*Tank* - 60x30x36cm OptiWhite
*Lighting* - Arcadia OTL 4 x 24 HO T5 (using 1 tube), 7hrs
*Filter* - (Recently upgraded) Fluval G3 with glassware and inline heater
*CO2* - 2Kg pressurized with solenoid and inline diffuser
*Substrate* - Plain sand (Unipac Maui)
*Ferts* - 3ml TPN+, 3ml Seachem Excel daily
*Hardscape* - ADA Seiryu Stone (Mini Landscape Rock)
*Plants* - _E. acicularis_
*Fish/inverts* - Neon tetra, Cherry shrimp


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

NICE! If I knew hot to use larger letters I'd type "NICE" again!

NICE!

But why on Earth would you use such a huge filter for such a small tank?

20 gallon tank. 185 gph filter.

And the volume of the fitler is like 1/2 the tank!

What am I not understanding?










--Nikolay


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful tank. The placement of the rocks is so perfect. The colors of the sand, rocks and green in the grass work together so well. You sure do have a good eye!


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks great gf. Like the well organized cabinet too.

Flow interests me. What are your ideas behind the intake/outflow arrangement? Looks like the spraybar is well down in the tank? Where are the outlets directed...?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. Flow and circulation are an interesting subject in planted aquaria.

We've had a in-depth discussion about this here - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11056


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

This tank layout is excellent! I find it unique and refreshing. Reminds me of the beach!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all! 

It's hard to believe this aquascape is almost 7 months old!

Recent photo shoot for IAPLC completed and so it's with mixed emotions that a re-scape is due, but I am keeping the current rock layout and changing the plants. Amano calls this concept, "Sozo Haishoku (creative plant rearrangement)."

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/another_joy.html










New plants will include Rotala sp. "green" and Microsorum pteropus "needle" (both thanks to UKAPS Members). The end result will look very different to this minimalist approach, but I hope just as satisfying.

It has exceeded all expectations, in that the substrate has remained 'fresh' and relatively free from algae. The rocks have demanded some regular scrubbing, but this has been the only issue I've had. I'm even breeding cherry shrimp at an incredible rate (thanks, Sam).










The plants have remained in perfect health and algae-free. I have needed to trim and thin out every couple of weeks but this is no hardship.










I've recently upgraded the filter from an old-style JBL (1200lph) to a Fluval G6; the best filter I've ever used.










I've also re-positioned the inline diffuser and inline heater to outside the tank in a vertical position. This has improved flow so it actually delivers 1000lph (tested) giving me an actual 20x turnover from the lily pipes with CO2 mist blown about perfectly.

Goodbye old plant layout - you will be missed!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Sad to see this one go. However, like any layout it has a period in which it can be enjoyed and then it's time to restructure. This is truly one of my favorites of all time. Great work George! I'm sure your new layout will be as equally spectacular.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, Bob! 

The new layout is interesting. 

Considering it's the same rock layout and substrate, it's a totally different feel. Softer, more coloured and textured. 

The plants really are the paint on the canvas, and it's when you do a layout using the same hardscape, this lesson is really hammered home.

I'll try to get an update pic up soon...


----------



## jules2k (Jan 8, 2011)

So clean and simple, I might have to steal your scape for myself.


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats some really good inspiration for a tank Im putting together this week. Very interested to see a re-plant on this one...


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

aw man this tank is awesome. im new into this, i have a new tank with the same dimensions as yours and i've been spending the past month trying to design something to be viewed from both sides. if i seen this earlier i wouldve copied you. =P


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice rocks layout!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

me thinks its time for an update.

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden (Nov 19, 2011)

What kind of rocks did You use??


----------

